# Adult dew claw removal question



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

I was given a very sweet and cute Sheltie about 4 months ago. He will be 2 years old in November. He had been kept in a cage so he now loves to run, jump and play. He was thin, weighed 12 pounds, never had vacs and was intact.

He had all vacs, heart worm test and now weighs 14 pounds. He had very floppy double dew claws on his back legs that he licked and chewed on.

I had him neutered and the back dew claws removed on Tuesday. I was told to leave them wrapped for at least 5 day to 7 days. He is still very sensitive and limps along. His legs are wrapped in Vet wrap, he does try to chew at them.

I do not notice any swelling, but I feel so bad for him! 

Has anyone ever had this done, should I have left them on. 

Maybe I worry to much,
Thank You Denise


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Probably is still painful for him. Try giving him one baby aspirin once or twice a day, that should help.

Congrats on your new baby! He will be much happier not living in a cage anymore. I can't imagine an active breed like a sheltie being kept in a cage all of the time. That was cruel.


----------



## Itsme (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a wonderful sheltie cross for 16 years!!! What a loyal and true friend he was! I had his floppy dew claws removed when he was about 8........they were just such a pain! Come to think of it they may have been doubles as well. Any way, all I remember was no way no how was he going to keep a bandage on them he had to lick and clean them. After a bit of trying to stop him I just took the bandages off and let him take care of himself. I don't recall him being in terrible pain or discomfort. Ithink you did the right thing! Congrats on your new companion!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I always recommend removing those floppy rear dews. There's just too many things that they will get caught on. So, yes, I think you should have removed them!

Probably he's not impressed with the bandages more than anything, but since he's already a licker/chewer, the bandages will protect the incisions as they heal. I'd hate for him to chew out the stitches and have to have them re-done. If you're really worried, call your vet and get their advise on the bandages.


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank You, SageLady! I will try a baby aspirin. He has really come out of his shell since being here. My plan was to get his Vacs, have him neutered and then rehome. But he just fit right in, like he had lived here forever. My big 100 pound Lab Poodle cross loves him even thou the little guy can run circles around him! He never chases the horses or the cats!
He just seems so delicate.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I had Rocky's removed too....I am so glad I did! Maybe you can spray some Bitter Apple on the bandages so he leaves them alone. 
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

Itsme, I follow him and try to distract him from the chewing, so far so good.

Goldenmom, I think you may be right. The bandage that covers his toes is the foot he is favoring! 

He had big double back dew claws, but they seemed to be held on only by skin. I thought it would be no big deal to remove them at same time as neuter. But I was wrong, he thinks it is a very big deal!

I have given him a half of baby aspirin, I am afraid to give him to much, he weighs 14 pounds now but is still thin.

I feel better now,
Thank You
Denise


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

Minelson, yup that is what it looks like!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Brawn had very floppy double dew claws and we had them removed when he was neutered at six/seven months. We were surprised the surgery didn't seem to bother him at all. My guess is it's the bandages bothering him more than the surgery itself.


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

Ravenlost, I am beginning to think it is the bandages also. His are wrapped just beyond his toes and the one is hanging off more than the other. I hope that is all it is, I had a friend tell me that it was cruel to do. I would not have done it but I knew they were gonna be a problem.

I have had him long enough to know his eyes look very sad, but I am thinking he may be a wimp. He had a rough life, then had lots of fun and now he is down again. Deep down I know it was for the best.

When he is better I will post a pic.

Denise


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

I have had dogs (various breeds) all my life (30+yrs), and am a third generation breeder/owner/handler. I raise and train my own now (herding dogs too) as companions and we (hubby and I) compete in agility and obedience, hopefully herding and perhaps will own a sporting (setter/pointer) one of these days as we love upland game birds (hunting). I am also a certified vet tech with a bit of education toward my biology/genetics degree (then got married and left school before receiving my BS, I'll go back to it someday maybe when my family isn't so crazy!).

Anyhow, YOU DID THE RIGHT THING!! Those back dews were only going to cause you grief. They're notorious for getting caught and being RIPPED off - NOT fun, and a lot more problem if this happens than having them removed surgically. It takes a wekk, and you know he is probably more uncomfortable because of the neuter than the dews (or the bandages might be bugging him). Also dews are horrible to keep short as they are never worn down, and trimming them is a constant battle.

You did what was best, and don't let anyone disuade you from this truth!

Nona B. - can't wait to see pics of him when you get a chance to post!


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you all. He never noticed the neuter but has been trying to walk on his front legs! It is sad and funny at the same time! The baby aspirin helped, I think. He is such a sissy, it is hard to tell!


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Please dont feel bad about removing those dewclaws. It was done when he was asleep there is some discomfort now BUT shelties are HUGE babies!!!! I have seen them limp around after having their toenails cut! ( and this is without hitting the quick or anything) If he had ripped them off jumping a log or something it would have been much much worse  you did the right thing for sure!!!!


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

He got one off today! It has been four days and Vet said to keep them on at least 5. Should I try to rewrap it or or just watch it. It looks like it is healing fine, could he still chew out the stitches. Sorry my question mark key is broke!

Thank You,
Denise


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

If he is not messing with it it should be fine. If he is...you could tape a sock on it. Silly puppy! Threaten him with a cone head too!


----------



## Michgranny (Sep 9, 2008)

Sock! Great idea!

Thanks!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

We had the same thing done with the German Shepherd we rescued. He limped around for a couple of days but now he doesn't even know they are gone (either thing they took off ! ) His vet wrap came off after 4 days and he was fine. Called our vet and he said not to worry about it as long as we kept him out of the mud and his feet dry. He told us the same thing everyone else here is saying, take them off while he is asleep and that way he won't rip them off on a Sunday, the middle of the night or some other really really bad time. Not that there is a good time for something like that to happen. Anyway, you did right.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We had our dog's taken off just a while ago...she is 1 1/2 yrs old. We did take the bandage off and wash them after 3 days to check them and then rewrapped them. We gave her a couple hrs of no bandages inside. We put neosporin on them before we wrapped them up.


----------

